# Harmony One work with TiVo Premier?



## Mark95841 (Oct 28, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone has looked into the Logitech Harmony One working with the new TiVo Premier? Or is the new TiVo remote bluetooth and has anyone heard of a Logitech solution yet? Thanks


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Based on what I've seen it appears that the new Tivo Premiere uses the same backlit remote as the Series 3 so using your Harmony One shouldn't be a problem. Tivo is supposed to have a keyboard remote available at a later date so maybe that's what you're referring to.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

I don't see any reason it wouldn't work with the TiVo Premiere. It most likely won't work with the add-on keyboard remote, though, because that remote is bluetooth and the Harmony can only send out IR commands. Harmony could always come out with an IR-to-bluetooth converter like they did for the PS3, but I honestly don't think the market will be big enough for them to bother.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

So far it seems that only the Qwerty Slider will be Bluetooth, with a dongle to plug into the DVR. The other remotes, and possibly the normal VCR/TV controls on the slider will be IR.

I heard that the new remotes and DVRs will be incompatible with the classic Peanut and Glo remotes.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

classicsat said:


> So far it seems that only the Qwerty Slider will be Bluetooth, with a dongle to plug into the DVR. The other remotes, and possibly the normal VCR/TV controls on the slider will be IR.
> 
> I heard that the new remotes and DVRs will be incompatible with the classic Peanut and Glo remotes.


That would be a complete departure from Tivo's methodology used in the past. Just about every Tivo ever made, with but a few exceptions, have all used the same set of IR codes with only minor changes made to the remotes themselves. An original series 1 remote can control a series 3 Tivo and vice versa.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

mr.unnatural said:


> That would be a complete departure from Tivo's methodology used in the past. Just about every Tivo ever made, with but a few exceptions, have all used the same set of IR codes with only minor changes made to the remotes themselves. An original series 1 remote can control a series 3 Tivo and vice versa.


It has been announced on many sites that they are incompatible. Really a series 1 remote has all the same buttons as at series 3 remote, but the same isn't true here with the premiere.


----------



## steinbch (Nov 23, 2007)

i2k said:


> The Harmony One does work with the Premiere XL.
> 
> Actually I previously had a series 3 configured on it and I didnt even bother to change it.


Does your Series 3 configuration include the A/B/C/D buttons? The Harmony software wasn't recognizing the Premiere officially as of this weekend.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

i2k said:


> The Harmony One does work with the Premiere XL.
> 
> Actually I previously had a series 3 configured on it and I didnt even bother to change it.


I made no comment on whether or not the Harmony One works or not. I was responding to the earlier poster that said all previous Tivo remotes were the same. My statement was to the effect that until now they all had the same buttons, so they kept the codes the same. Now that there are extra buttons, they may have chosen (or been forced) to change the codes. You should have read the entire post that I made. That includes the quote. I would not have quoted if it wouldn't have been necessary to understand my post. Also note that a poster after you refuted your suggestion that the Harmony One fully works for all functions.


----------



## dae3dae3 (Dec 15, 2009)

If the Premier is RF controlled the Harmony will work. It is a learning remote. If the Harmony software doesn't have a button you need you can add it yourself. It's not as quick and easy but it works.


----------



## shrktank (Apr 26, 2004)

I hooked up my Tivo Premier last night. 

I had my Harmony One still programmed for usage with the Tivo HD.

In the limited time I spent with the Premier the Harmony One work well. 


PS: I like the Premier alot and think some of the reviews are somewhat over exaggerating some issues


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

dae3dae3 said:


> If the Premier is RF controlled the Harmony will work.


I think you mean *IR* controlled.


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

classicsat said:


> So far it seems that only the Qwerty Slider will be Bluetooth, with a dongle to plug into the DVR. The other remotes, and possibly the normal VCR/TV controls on the slider will be IR.
> 
> I heard that the new remotes and DVRs will be incompatible with the classic Peanut and Glo remotes.


My understanding is that the new keyboard remote can be made to work with the older (at least series 3) units. If this is the case, then I guess the older software will be modified to work with the bluetooth dongle? Just guessing.


----------



## i2k (Apr 3, 2008)

steinbch said:


> Does your Series 3 configuration include the A/B/C/D buttons? The Harmony software wasn't recognizing the Premiere officially as of this weekend.


you can learn these buttons with the H1.


----------



## steinbch (Nov 23, 2007)

i2k said:


> you can learn these buttons with the H1.


I know. But will they be colored icons when I add them to the touchscreen like the thumbs are?


----------



## TrueEddie (Mar 3, 2009)

Was trying to set my premiere up with the Harmony 900, disappointing to see the Harmony software doesn't know about the Premiere


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

steinbch said:


> I know. But will they be colored icons when I add them to the touchscreen like the thumbs are?


Probably not - this is the ONE beef I have with the harmony remotes. I wish they would let me load my own bitmaps through the setup utility. I know it's technically possible because they do it with the thumb up and down buttons. Why not open it up to us?


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

what's the workround of having two tivos that don't require two remotes to operate without covering the RF port?


----------



## BruceShultes (Oct 2, 2006)

It should still be possible.

I am not doing it anymore, but I was using a DirecTV HR10-250 and a Tivo S3 at the same time for awhile.

I was controlling both of them with my Harmony 880, but as I recall it was possible with the Tivo peanut as well.


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

BruceShultes said:


> It should still be possible.
> 
> I am not doing it anymore, but I was using a DirecTV HR10-250 and a Tivo S3 at the same time for awhile.
> 
> I was controlling both of them with my Harmony 880, but as I recall it was possible with the Tivo peanut as well.


I didn't think that possible wish I'd known of that feature at the time


----------



## Morpheus101 (Jan 14, 2006)

Has anyone found anything on this. Looking to update my remote for the Premier.

Thanks...


----------

